
Corruption: Brazil’s Giant Problem - fforflo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/brazils-giant-problem-1461359723
======
jensen123
Good article. However, there is one thing that is never mentioned in the
mainstream press when discussing why some countries are doing better than
others: the intelligence of the populations. The average IQ in Brazil is 87,
while it's 98 in the USA.

[http://www.rlynn.co.uk/uploads/pdfs/Intelligence%20and%20the...](http://www.rlynn.co.uk/uploads/pdfs/Intelligence%20and%20the%20Wealth%20and%20Poverty%20of%20Nations.pdf)

